# 2nd Joy upon my eyes



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

I love mine and mine does actually use 2 AAA batteries. I remember reading that the battery type went back and forth for some reason, but I'm glad it's AAA. I also love the repeatability and accuracy. Thanks for the write-up.


----------



## Bill_Steele (Aug 29, 2013)

I have one of these on my drum sander and it works great! Thanks for your post.


----------

